# ما هو الرد على هذا الكلام ؟



## Asheq Al-Haqq (10 يوليو 2007)

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم



السلام عليكم 


أريد شاكراً أن اعرف ردكم على هذا الكلام و الاعتراض :


يسوع المسيح بحسب عقيدتكم هو لاهوت كامل و ناسوت كامل ,
يعني انه اله كامل و انسان كامل ايضاً 
و انتم تقولون ان يسوع هو شخص واحد فقط

و لكن بلا ادنى شك ان من المقومات الاساسيه للناسوت الكامل هو ( الشخص الانساني المستقل )
اي ان لكل انسان شخص مستقل يميزه عن باقي الناس 

و الآن اعتراضي هو :
كيف يكون يسوع انساناً كاملاً و هو فاقد للشخص الانساني المستقل ؟؟؟؟


انتظر ردودكم انشاءالله



و دمتم برعاية الكريم ​


----------



## استفانوس (10 يوليو 2007)

*رد على: ما هو الرد على هذا الكلام ؟*

*الادارة والمشرفين
سلام ونعمة
ان هذا السؤال لقد تكرر عدة مرات
باسم مضوع اخر
مع العلم انه موجود في نفس القسم ومردود عليه بوفره
اطلب حذفه
واطلب من الاخوة الاحباء المسلمين
البحث عن السؤال في المنتدى 
والرب يبارك الجميع لمعرفة الحق بيسوع الميسح​*


----------



## Asheq Al-Haqq (10 يوليو 2007)

*رد على: ما هو الرد على هذا الكلام ؟*

ممكن اعطائي الرابط من فضلكم ؟



دمتم بكل خير


----------



## Asheq Al-Haqq (11 يوليو 2007)

*رد على: ما هو الرد على هذا الكلام ؟*

ممكن الرابط يا أخ ( استفانوس ) ؟؟؟




دمتم بصحه و سلامه


----------



## استفانوس (11 يوليو 2007)

*رد على: ما هو الرد على هذا الكلام ؟*

*امهلني 
تكرم​*


----------



## استفانوس (11 يوليو 2007)

*رد على: ما هو الرد على هذا الكلام ؟*

*تفضل​*
www.arabchurch.com/forums/showthread.php?t=19990

www.arabchurch.com/forums/showthread.php?t=713

www.arabchurch.com/forums/showthread.php?t=18788


----------



## Asheq Al-Haqq (11 يوليو 2007)

*رد على: ما هو الرد على هذا الكلام ؟*

شكراً جزيلاً أخ ( استفانوس )

و لكن الرجاء عدم اغلاق الموضوع ختى اتأكد من وجود الاجابه على سؤالي في الروابط الموضوعه و شكراً 




دمتم برعاية الكريم


----------



## fredyyy (11 يوليو 2007)

*رد على: ما هو الرد على هذا الكلام ؟*

*و الآن اعتراضي هو :
كيف يكون يسوع انساناً كاملاً و هو فاقد للشخص الانساني المستقل ؟؟؟؟*

*صفات المسيح لا إعتراض عليها .

المسيح كل صفاتة كاملة 

++++ فهو الله بكل صفات الله 

يري ويعرف عن بعد:*

* يو 1 : 48
***  قال له نثنائيل من اين تعرفني.اجاب يسوع وقال له.قبل ان دعاك فيلبس وانت تحت التينة رأيتك. ****

*يأمر الطبيعة :*

* مر 4:39  
*** فقام وانتهر الريح وقال للبحر اسكت.ابكم.فسكنت الريح وصار هدوء عظيم. ****

*الخالق يصنع عينين لمولود أعمى :*

*يو 9:6  
*** قال هذا وتفل على الارض وصنع من التفل طينا وطلى بالطين عيني الاعمى. ****

*++++ وهو انسان  بكل ما يحتاج الفادي أن يكون من الصفات الانسانية دون خطية.

ولد في مذود 

عاش بين الناس 

تألم لآلامهم وفرح لفرحهم

جاع تعب نام 

بار بلا خطية (بشهادة الله عنه)*
* 1بط 2:22 
***  الذي لم يفعل خطية ولا وجد في فمه مكر ***

 مر 1:11 
***  وكان صوت من السموات.انت ابني الحبيب الذي به سررت ****

*لذا فهو الله الظاهر في الجسد (تُوضح . ولا جدال فيها)*


----------



## ابن الشرق (12 يوليو 2007)

*رد على: ما هو الرد على هذا الكلام ؟*



> و الآن اعتراضي هو :
> كيف يكون يسوع انساناً كاملاً و هو فاقد للشخص الانساني المستقل ؟؟؟؟


 



عزيزي عاشق الحق 

اذا امكن توضح سؤالك 

يعني كيف السيد المسيح غير مستقل انسانيا ؟؟


----------



## Fadie (13 يوليو 2007)

*رد على: ما هو الرد على هذا الكلام ؟*

*الشخصية الالهية شخصنت الطبيعة البشرية*


----------



## Asheq Al-Haqq (14 يوليو 2007)

*رد على: ما هو الرد على هذا الكلام ؟*



ابن الشرق قال:


> عزيزي عاشق الحق
> 
> اذا امكن توضح سؤالك
> 
> يعني كيف السيد المسيح غير مستقل انسانيا ؟؟



اذا كان يسوع المسيح اله كامل و انسان كامل فيجب ان يكون شخصين لا شخص واحد 

شخص الهي و شخص انساني 

لأن كل انسان لديه شخص مستقل عن باقي الناس و الاشخاص 

و اذا نفيت هذه الخاصيه الاساسيه في الناسوت او الطبيعه الانسانيه , لن يكون ذلك ناسوتاً كاملاً , لأن الاستقلال السخصي هو من مقتضيات الانسان الكامل.


شكراً جزيلاً  لمشاركتك أخي الحبيب ( ابن الشرق )





و دمت برعاية الكريم​


----------



## Asheq Al-Haqq (14 يوليو 2007)

*رد على: ما هو الرد على هذا الكلام ؟*



Fadie قال:


> *الشخصية الالهية شخصنت الطبيعة البشرية*



لم استوعب كلامك جيداً يا أخ ( فادي )


على العموم انا الآن اقرأ الروابط الموضوعه سابقاً , لعل و عسى أجد الاجابه على سؤالي و تستطيع ان ترجع لمشاركتي السابقه لتفهم ما أعني من السؤال



شكراً على المشاركه





و دمتم بخير


----------



## My Rock (14 يوليو 2007)

*رد على: ما هو الرد على هذا الكلام ؟*



Asheq Al-Haqq قال:


> ​
> و الآن اعتراضي هو :
> كيف يكون يسوع انساناً كاملاً و هو فاقد للشخص الانساني المستقل ؟؟؟؟​


 
و من قال انه فاقد للشخص الانساني المستقل؟


----------



## Asheq Al-Haqq (14 يوليو 2007)

*رد على: ما هو الرد على هذا الكلام ؟*



My Rock قال:


> و من قال انه فاقد للشخص الانساني المستقل؟



ان لم يكن يسوع المسيح فاقداً لهذه الخاصيه , لأصبح شخصين :

شخص الهي 
و
شخص انساني مستقل 


و اذا اتحد الشخص الالهي مع الشخص الناسوتي او الانساني ليسوع ستنتفي خاصية الاستقلال الشخصي في الناسوت الكامل , و يكون يسوع انساناً ناقصاً و فاقداً لهذه الخاصيه الاساسيه





دمتم بخير و سلامه


----------



## ابن الشرق (14 يوليو 2007)

*رد على: ما هو الرد على هذا الكلام ؟*

عزيزي عاشق الحق .. 



السيد المسيح له طبيعة الهية تامة و طبيعة انسانية تامة ... 


و الاتحاد بلا تمازج او اختلاط او بلبلة... 


و هو شخص واحد و هذا واضح من اقواله و تصرفاته و معجزاته 


اعطيك مثال .. السيد المسيح بكى على لعازر 

و من ثم صرخ "لعازر قم"



اظن الامر اضحى اوضح 


سلام


----------



## fredyyy (14 يوليو 2007)

*رد على: ما هو الرد على هذا الكلام ؟*

*و اذا اتحد الشخص الالهي مع الشخص الناسوتي او الانساني ليسوع*

*أنت تتكلم عن شخصين 
وهذا ليس من صفات المسيح*

* ستنتفي خاصية الاستقلال الشخصي في الناسوت الكامل *

*هذة تعبيرات انسانية فلسفية ليس لها علاقة بالله وصفاتة *

*و يكون يسوع انساناً ناقصاً و فاقداً لهذه الخاصيه الاساسيه*

*المسيح كامل الصفات وليس لأي انسان أحقية أو الاهلية لوصف المسيح بها

إسمع ماذا يقول الوحى المقدس:*

*كو 2:9 
***  فانه فيه يحل كل ملء اللاهوت جسديا.  ****


----------



## Asheq Al-Haqq (15 يوليو 2007)

*رد على: ما هو الرد على هذا الكلام ؟*



ابن الشرق قال:


> عزيزي عاشق الحق ..
> 
> 
> 
> ...






> السيد المسيح له طبيعة الهية تامة و طبيعة انسانية تامة ...


الطبيعه الانسانيه التامه يا اخي الفاضل من مقوماتها الاساسيه هو الشخص الانساني المستقل و اذا نفيت هذه الخاصيه تصبح الطبيعه الانسانيه غير كامله من هذا الجانب

و كما ان الله تعالى مستقل بشخصه الالهي المقدس عن اشخاص الناس فكل انسان ايضاً لديه شخص خاص و مستقل عن باقي الاشخاص 


و الآن سؤال يا اخي الكريم :

هل شخص يسوع الانساني مستقل عن شخصه الالهي ام ان الشخصان اتحدا و اصبحا شخصاً واحداً و نُفيَت بذلك خاصيه استقلال الشخص الانساني ؟






دمتم بكل خير


----------



## ابن الشرق (15 يوليو 2007)

*رد على: ما هو الرد على هذا الكلام ؟*

عزيزي   ... 

اجبتك هو شخص واحد لكن مع ذلك لم تتأثر الوهيته و لا انسانيته

و الدليل انه صام و تجرّب من ابليس و بكى .... 

و بنفس الوقت اقام الموتى و فتح اعين العميان و كثر الخبز 



اؤكد لك هو شخص واحد من طبيعتين متحدتين بلا تمازج او *استحالة*


----------



## steven gerrard (15 يوليو 2007)

*رد على: ما هو الرد على هذا الكلام ؟*



> هل شخص يسوع الانساني مستقل عن شخصه الالهي ام ان الشخصان اتحدا و اصبحا شخصاً واحداً و نُفيَت بذلك خاصيه استقلال الشخص الانساني ؟



*سلام ونعمة اخى عاشق الحق

وحشتنى

السيد المسيح له المجد اله كامل وانسان كامل بكل ما تحمله الكلمة من معنى ماعدا الخطيئة

الطبيعتين الالهية والبشرية متحدتين بغير امتزاج ولا اختلاط 

نتيجة الاتحاد طبيعة واحدة متجسدة  والتمايز بين الطبيعتين هو فى الفكر 

بمعنى ان هناك افعال واقوال الهية وهناك اقوال بشرية مثل البكاء واقوال السيد على الصليب

ان لم تكن هناك افعال واقوال بشرية خاضعة للفكر البشرى كان هناك انتقاص من بشريته ولكن هذا لم يحدث لذا فهو انسان كامل واله كامل معا

الاتحاد وتفسيره يفوقا الوصف والعقل لذا نجد  قول معلمنا بولس لتنبيهنا لعدم تمام ادراك ذلك السر فقال لنا

عظيم هو سر التقوى الله ظهر فى الجسد

لو فى اى سوال تانى انا فى الخدمة

سلام ونعمة*​


----------



## Asheq Al-Haqq (18 يوليو 2007)

*رد على: ما هو الرد على هذا الكلام ؟*

اخواي المحبوبان ( ابن الشرق ) و ( ستفن جرارد ) :

اشكركما اولاً على الردود 

و لكن يا اخواي انا اريد فقط اجابه محدده على هذا السؤال :
هل شخص يسوع الانساني مستقل عن شخصه الالهي ام ان الشخصان اتحدا و اصبحا شخصاً واحداً و نُفيَت بذلك خاصيه استقلال الشخص الانساني في طبيعة الناسوت ؟





دمتم برعاية الكريم


----------



## ابن الشرق (18 يوليو 2007)

*رد على: ما هو الرد على هذا الكلام ؟*

عزيزي ........ 

اتحدا في شخص واحد و هو السيد المسيح له المجد ....... و لم تستحيل الطبيعة الانسانية في الطبيعة الالهية 

و لذلك عاش كاله و كانسان معا 


و لهذا تجده بكا على اليعازر مثلا و تألم عن الصلب ..... و كل هذه تؤكد انسانيته 



سلام


----------



## fredyyy (18 يوليو 2007)

*رد على: ما هو الرد على هذا الكلام ؟*

*هل شخص يسوع الانساني مستقل عن شخصه الالهي

كلمة شخص لا تتوافق مع يسوع المسيح (كالله الابن)

 ام ان الشخصان اتحدا و اصبحا شخصاً واحداً

لا يوجد شخصان ...... إننا نتكلم عن الله 

اتحدا ........ مرتبطة بالزمن ...... والزمن لا يؤثر في الله

 و نُفيَت بذلك خاصيه استقلال الشخص الانساني ؟

الثلاث أقانيم متّحدة ..... دون امتــزاج
............. ومميّزة ..... دون انفصال

ولا يخضع الله للنظريات الانسانية لأن الله فوق كل النظريات*


----------



## Asheq Al-Haqq (20 يوليو 2007)

*رد على: ما هو الرد على هذا الكلام ؟*



ابن الشرق قال:


> عزيزي ........
> 
> اتحدا في شخص واحد و هو السيد المسيح له المجد ....... و لم تستحيل الطبيعة الانسانية في الطبيعة الالهية
> 
> ...



مشكور اخي الكريم ( ابن الشرق ) على اجابتك 

و انا كنت اتوقعها و هي تثبت صحة كلامي نوعاً ما ان دققت في سؤالي 




دمت بخير


----------



## Asheq Al-Haqq (20 يوليو 2007)

*رد على: ما هو الرد على هذا الكلام ؟*



fredyyy قال:


> *هل شخص يسوع الانساني مستقل عن شخصه الالهي
> 
> كلمة شخص لا تتوافق مع يسوع المسيح (كالله الابن)
> 
> ...





> كلمة شخص لا تتوافق مع يسوع المسيح (كالله الابن)


يا عمي العزيز ( فريدي ) :

الله تعالى له شخص الهي و الانسان له شخص انساني 
و كما ان الذات هي اصل و اساس الوجود و الروح هي اصل و اساس الحياة 
فأل الشخص او التشخّص هو اصل و اساس الاستقلال 

و الله سبحانه مستقل بشخصه الالهي عن اشخاص مخلوقاته  


> لا يوجد شخصان ...... إننا نتكلم عن الله
> 
> اتحدا ........ مرتبطة بالزمن ...... والزمن لا يؤثر في الله


حتى التجسد ( كما تقولون ) قد حدث في ملئ الزمان 

فهل أثّر ذلك على الله سبحانه ؟ 
طبعاً لا 

و لكن حتى يكون يسوع ناسوت و طبيعه بشريه كامله فيجب ان يكون شخصين مستقلين و اذا نفيت خاصيه الاستقلال ستصبح انسانيته ناقصه في هذا الجانب



> الثلاث أقانيم متّحدة ..... دون امتــزاج
> ............. ومميّزة ..... دون انفصال
> 
> ولا يخضع الله للنظريات الانسانية لأن الله فوق كل النظريات


صحيح يا عمي ان الله سبحانه لا يمكن ان تطبق عليه النظريات الانسانيه و لكن هذا لا يعني ان وجود الله سبحانه هو يناقض العقل 
و لا يمكن ان يكون في وجوده تعالى اي تناقض عقلي 

لأن الله سبحانه لم يعطنا نعمة العقل عبثاً - حاشا لله 
بل اعطانياها حتى نستفيد منها في بناء ايمان صحيح و سليم يصنع الطمأنينه في قلوبنا


شكراً لمشاركتك 


و دمت بخير و سلامه


----------



## ابن الشرق (20 يوليو 2007)

*رد على: ما هو الرد على هذا الكلام ؟*

عزيزي ... 

لا اعرف اي فقرة في كلامك تتحدث عنها 


اذا كانت الانسانية غير مستقلة او مستحيلة في الطبيعة الالهية ... 


اذن كيف بكى ؟


----------



## Asheq Al-Haqq (20 يوليو 2007)

*رد على: ما هو الرد على هذا الكلام ؟*



ابن الشرق قال:


> عزيزي ...
> 
> لا اعرف اي فقرة في كلامك تتحدث عنها
> 
> ...



حبيبي :
انا هنا لا اتكلم عن افعال انسانيه بل اتكلم عن خاصيه اساسيه في الناسوت او الطبيعه البشريه

دعني اوضح اكثر :
ما هي الخصائص الاساسيه في الناسوت و الانسان الكامل ؟
1- الذات الانسانيه و هي اساس وجوده
2- الروح الانسانيه و هي مصدر و اساس حياته
3- العقل الانساني و هو اساس نطقه و فكره 
4- الشخص الانساني و هو اساس استقلاليته

يعني :
اخي ابن الشرق لديه ذات و عقل و روح و انا لدي ذات و عقل و روح ...

فما هو الشيئ الذي يميزني عنه ؟

ج- هو شخصي المستقل عنه و هو سبب الاختلاف و التمايز بيني و بينه


و الآن :
ان كان يسوع المسيح انسان كامل بجميع خصائص الناسوت الاساسيه فيجب ان يكون شخصه الانساني مستقل عن شخصه الالهي و بلتالي يصبح شخصين و ليس واحداً


اتمنى ان يكون كلامي واضحاً


و دمت بخير


----------



## ابن الشرق (20 يوليو 2007)

*رد على: ما هو الرد على هذا الكلام ؟*

اخي ... اجب على سؤالي اولا ! 



> حبيبي :
> انا هنا لا اتكلم عن افعال انسانيه بل اتكلم عن خاصيه اساسيه في الناسوت او الطبيعه البشريه


 
اذا كانت الاستقلالية غير موجودة ........ اذن كيف بكى على العازر ؟
البكاء نتج عن الحزن الشخصي لموت اليعازر .. الذي تحول الى فعل البكاء 


هذه الافعال كيف نتجت ؟؟ 

لان له طبيعة انسانية تامة متحدة مع الطبيعة الالهية  


و لان الاتحاد لا يؤثر على كلا الطبيعتين ... لذا  هو عاش كاله و كانسان معا


----------



## fredyyy (20 يوليو 2007)

*رد على: ما هو الرد على هذا الكلام ؟*

*و لكن حتى يكون يسوع ناسوت و طبيعه بشريه كامله فيجب ان يكون شخصين مستقلين و اذا نفيت خاصيه الاستقلال *

*الكلام عن المسيح وصفاتة نحن أولى بالتكلم عنه أكثر من أي شخص آخر لأننا نعرف المسيح وأنت تعرف عن المسيح وهناك فرق كبير !!!

من فضلك لا تشرح المسيحيات وأنت خارج المسيحية*

*ستصبح انسانيته ناقصه في هذا الجانب*

*المسيح كامل وليس فيه نقص 

ولكن عقل الانسان الناقص لا يفهم  كل صفات المسيح الكامل
ـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ

1- الذات الانسانيه و هي اساس وجوده
2- الروح الانسانيه و هي مصدر و اساس حياته
3- العقل الانساني و هو اساس نطقه و فكره 
4- الشخص الانساني و هو اساس استقلاليته

في المسيحية :

الانسان روح .... نفس .... جسد

فالروح هي قناة  الإتصال بالله

والنفس هي مركز الأحاسيس والمشاعر 

والجسد هو  الإرادة والتنفيذ 

فإذا تحكمت الروح في النفس والجسد .... كان الشخص (روحياَ) وله علاقة حقيقية بالله .

وإذا تحكمت النفس كان الشخص نفسانياَ ... تقودة عواطفه ونزواته.بعيداَ عن إرادة الله.

وإذا تحكم الجسد صار الانسان عقلانياَ ... يقودة المنطق 

فاقداَ احاسيسة ومشاعرة لمن حوله بعيداَ عن إرادة الله.

+++ الله ليس ضد العقل ولكنه فوق العقل +++

كوب ممتلئ من مياه  النهر .... لكن ليست كل مياه النهر فيه*


----------



## Asheq Al-Haqq (21 يوليو 2007)

*رد على: ما هو الرد على هذا الكلام ؟*



> اخي ... اجب على سؤالي اولا !
> 
> 
> إقتباس:
> ...






اخي الحبيب :

انت قلت :


> اذا كانت الاستقلالية غير موجودة ........ اذن كيف بكى على العازر ؟
> البكاء نتج عن الحزن الشخصي لموت اليعازر .. الذي تحول الى فعل البكاء


 يا عزيزي :

اذا كانت الاستقلاليه موجوده فهذا يعني ان شخصه الانساني الذي قام بفعل البكاء هو مستقل عن شخصه الالهي الذي لا يبكي , 
و على هذا الاساس يكون يسوع شخصان مستقلان 

و لكل شخص افعال خاصه بطبيعته 




> هذه الافعال كيف نتجت ؟؟
> 
> لان له طبيعة انسانية تامة متحدة مع الطبيعة الالهية
> 
> ...



عزيزي :

الطبيعه الانسانيه الكامله تستدعي ان يكون الانسان مستقل بشخصه 

و عندما تتحد الطبيعتان و ( يتحد ) الشخص الالهي مع الانساني ,

ستنتفي بذلك خاصيه الاستقلال الشخصي للناسوت او الطبيعه الانسانيه الكامله

و سيصبح الشخص الانساني غير مستقل عن الشخص الالهي بداعي اتحادهم في شخص واحد

و هنا سيكون الناسوت فاقداً لهذه الخاصيه الاساسيه في طبيعته و بلتالي سيكون ناقصاً 



الخلاصه :

اذا كان شخص يسوع الانساني مستقل عن شخصه الالهي فهذا يعني انه شخصين مستقلين عن بعضهم

و ان كان الشخص الانساني متحد مع الشخص الالهي و اصبحا شخصاً واحداً , ستنتفي بذلك خاصية الاستقلال و تصبح انسانيته ناقصه و فاقده لهذه الخاصيه الاساسيه



فماهو الصحيح من الحالتين ؟







دمت بكل خير


----------



## steven gerrard (21 يوليو 2007)

*رد على: ما هو الرد على هذا الكلام ؟*

عزيزى عاشق الحق

عندما قال معلمنا بولس الرسول

عظيم هو سر التقوى الله ظهر فى الجسد

نفهم منه ان لا ينبغى اخضاع الاله لفلسفتنا العقلية

قلنا المسيح له طبيعتين كاملتين متحدتين بغير انفصال ولا امتزاج ولا تغيير

نتيجة الاتحاد

طبيعة واحدة متجسدة

طبيعة واحدة= لاهوت                              متجسدة= ناسوت

اى لاهوت متجسد اى الله  المتجسد

ارجو تكون فهمت
​


----------



## ابن الشرق (22 يوليو 2007)

*رد على: ما هو الرد على هذا الكلام ؟*




> الخلاصه :
> 
> اذا كان شخص يسوع الانساني مستقل عن شخصه الالهي فهذا يعني انه شخصين مستقلين عن بعضهم
> 
> و ان كان الشخص الانساني متحد مع الشخص الالهي و اصبحا شخصاً واحداً , ستنتفي بذلك خاصية الاستقلال و تصبح انسانيته ناقصه و فاقده لهذه الخاصيه الاساسيه


 

عزيزي ...... اثبت هذه المعادلة قبل فرضها علينا ! 


انهما اتحدا في شخص واحد و العقل لا يدرك الله ابدا 


اريد جواب واضح عن ردودنا ... 

كيف بكى على لعازر ؟؟ كيف تألم على الصليب ؟؟


----------



## Asheq Al-Haqq (22 يوليو 2007)

*رد على: ما هو الرد على هذا الكلام ؟*



steven gerrard قال:


> عزيزى عاشق الحق
> 
> عندما قال معلمنا بولس الرسول
> 
> ...



هذه هي المشكله يا أخي الحبيب ستفن ,

و هي انكم لا تعطون اهميه للعقل و المنطق في صحة الايمان 

و تعتبرون ان الايمان هو مجرد مسأله اختياريه للانسان 
اما يؤمن او لا 

و لا يوجد اهميه لتطابق الايمان مع الموازين العقليه 



الله تعالى فوق العقل و المنطق , و نحن نقول ذلك ايضاً

و لكن هذا لا يعني اننا يجب ان نؤمن بما يناقض و يخالف العقل

و الله سبحانه لم يعطنا هذه النعمه عبثاً _حاشالله


 فالعقل يؤيد الله و الله سبحانه يؤيد العقل لأنه خالقه 

و العقل ما هو الا نعمه عظيمه من الله سبحانه انعم بها علينا بفضله حتى نستخدمها في بناء ايمان كامل و سليم  به سبحانه 










دمت بخير


----------



## Asheq Al-Haqq (22 يوليو 2007)

*رد على: ما هو الرد على هذا الكلام ؟*



ابن الشرق قال:


> عزيزي ...... اثبت هذه المعادلة قبل فرضها علينا !
> 
> 
> انهما اتحدا في شخص واحد و العقل لا يدرك الله ابدا
> ...





> كيف بكى على لعازر ؟؟ كيف تألم على الصليب ؟؟



انا لست مسيحياً يا اخي العزيز لتقول لي هذا الكلام 

فأنا لا اؤمن بيسوع اصلاً , و لا اؤمن بأنه بكى و صُلب مع احترامي لمشاعرك الدينيه

و انا هنا بصدد اثبات و من خلال عقيدتكم , ان يسوع اما انه شخصان مستقلان كما هو الواضح من تفسير كلامك و اما انه انسان ناقص من ناحية الاستقلال الشخصي 


و بعدين يا أخي المحبوب , فأنا من يجب ان يطرح الاسئله مع احترامي لك و انت مشرف و تعرف هذا جيداً









و ارجو معذرتك يا عزيزي ابن الشرق ان كنت شديداً بلهجة كلامي لأنني فعلاً احترمك و انت من افضل من ناقشتهم منذ دخولي هذا المنتدى 







دمت بخير


----------



## Twin (23 يوليو 2007)

*رد على: ما هو الرد على هذا الكلام ؟*

*سلام ونعمة للكل*
*هاااااي أخ أشهد للحق*



Asheq Al-Haqq قال:


> و انا هنا بصدد اثبات و من خلال عقيدتكم , ان يسوع اما انه شخصان مستقلان كما هو الواضح من تفسير كلامك و *اما انه انسان ناقص من ناحية الاستقلال الشخصي *



*بعيداً عن السؤال وحوارته*

*أخي أرجوا الأعتذار عن هذا الكلام قبل أي شئ*
*والآ وأسمح لي أن أتخذ أجراء أخر ضدك وهذا ليس تهديد*​ 
*وأذيد وأقول لك *​*صدقني أنا أستطيع أن أثبت لك ومن كتابك *
*أن ........ ما هو الا ........ *
*وصدقني ستجرح من كلامي*
*ولكني لا أريد ذالك فنحن أخوة*​ 
*أجعل ما تؤمن به لنفسك وما أؤمن به لنفسي*
*وإن أردت أن تتفوه به فأفعل ولكن بلا تجريح*
*فالتجريح من السهل أن أعوض عنه بضعفه أو أكثر *
*ولكن المحبة شئ أخر وبدون سلبيه*​ 
*أطلب الأعتذار العلني عن ما هو باللون الأحمر *
*ولن يضيف أحداً كلمه قبل الأعتذار وهذا تحذير للكل*
*أعتذر أولاً*​ 
*لأنني قد أسامحك لو أتهمتني أنا أو جرحتني حتي*
*ولكن ما دمت تتهم ربي وإلهي وتسبه علنا لا أسامح أبداً الآ إن أعتذرت *
*فأنا سأسامح وأتمني أن يسامحك إلهي أيضاً*​ 
*الأعتذار أولاً*​ 
*وليكون بركة*​ 
*سلام ونعمة*​


----------



## Asheq Al-Haqq (23 يوليو 2007)

*رد على: ما هو الرد على هذا الكلام ؟*



Twin قال:


> *سلام ونعمة للكل*
> *هاااااي أخ أشهد للحق*
> 
> 
> ...


لا يا اخي المحبوب ( توين ) :

انت فهمت كلامي بصوره خاطئه و بعيده كلياً عن مقصودي

اقسم بالله العظيم و هو سبحانه و تعالى يشهد على ما  اكتبه الآن اني لم اقصد ابداً ان اجرح مشاعر اي مسيحي بكلامي 

و لو انك قرأت ردودي من اول الموضوع و فهمت ماذا اريد لتبيّن لك قصدي بصوره واضحه






> صدقني أنا أستطيع أن أثبت لك ومن كتابك
> أن ........ ما هو الا ........
> وصدقني ستجرح من كلامي
> ولكني لا أريد ذالك فنحن أخوة



فهمت قصدك و انا ايضاً مستعد ان اثبتلك العكس و بدون ان يكون هنالك اي نوع من التجريح و بحوار هادئ و عقلاني 
و مع كل الخلافات نبقى اخوه 




> أطلب الأعتذار العلني عن ما هو باللون الأحمر
> ولن يضيف أحداً كلمه قبل الأعتذار وهذا تحذير للكل
> أعتذر أولاً
> 
> ...


اعوذ بالله يا اخي العزيز ما هذا الكلام ؟!؟!؟!؟

صدقني يا اخي اني لم اسب و لم اشتم و لم يكن هذا الشي بنيتي اصلاً و لن يكون 

انا طريقتي هي ان كان هنالك شيئ لا ارضاه لنفسي لا ارضاه لغيري 




لكن مادام انك مصر على اني اعتذر :


فانا اعتذر لكل مسيحي قرأ كلامي و إعتبره اهانه و جرح شعوره 

و اطلب منه شاكراً السماح و المعذره

و ارجو ايضاً قرائة ردودي من اول الموضوع حتى يعرف ماذا كان قصدي عندما قلت هذا الكلام





و انا اعتذر اعتذار خاص و شخصي لك اخي ( توين ) و ارجو سماحك

و البقيه برأسك بمناسبة سنوية والدك الله يرحمه










دمتم بخير


----------



## steven gerrard (23 يوليو 2007)

*رد على: ما هو الرد على هذا الكلام ؟*



> و انا هنا بصدد اثبات و من خلال عقيدتكم , ان يسوع اما انه شخصان مستقلان كما هو الواضح من تفسير كلامك و اما انه انسان ناقص من ناحية الاستقلال الشخصي




*لن تستطيع عزيزى عاشق الحق  ان تفعل ذلك لان نسطور نفسه وكان بطريرك للقسطنطينية اراد ذلك لانه كان مهرطقا ولم يستطع مع غزارة علمه لو قارناه بيك وده بدون زعل وقاومه ابينا المعظم جدا القديس كيرلس الاول وافحمه وحرمه فى مجمع القسطنطينية  عام 431 يعنى محاولاتك دى مردود عليها من اكتر من 1500 عام 

وفر على نفسك التعب لانك لن تستطيع ان تفرق المسيح او ان تنتقص من انسانيته

سلام ونعمة*​


----------



## Asheq Al-Haqq (24 يوليو 2007)

*رد على: ما هو الرد على هذا الكلام ؟*



steven gerrard قال:


> *لن تستطيع عزيزى عاشق الحق  ان تفعل ذلك لان نسطور نفسه وكان بطريرك للقسطنطينية اراد ذلك لانه كان مهرطقا ولم يستطع مع غزارة علمه لو قارناه بيك وده بدون زعل وقاومه ابينا المعظم جدا القديس كيرلس الاول وافحمه وحرمه فى مجمع القسطنطينية  عام 431 يعنى محاولاتك دى مردود عليها من اكتر من 1500 عام
> 
> وفر على نفسك التعب لانك لن تستطيع ان تفرق المسيح او ان تنتقص من انسانيته
> 
> سلام ونعمة*​



طيب يا حبيبي ستفن :

ماذا كان رد الأب كيرلس الأول على اقوال نسطور بهذا الشان ؟

اذا كان هنالك اي اجابه على سؤالى و اعتراضي من اقوال الاب كيرلس فأرجو ان تقتبسها لي


منتظر انشاءالله



و دمت بخير


----------



## ابن الشرق (24 يوليو 2007)

*رد على: ما هو الرد على هذا الكلام ؟*



Asheq Al-Haqq قال:


> انا لست مسيحياً يا اخي العزيز لتقول لي هذا الكلام
> 
> فأنا لا اؤمن بيسوع اصلاً , و لا اؤمن بأنه بكى و صُلب مع احترامي لمشاعرك الدينيه
> 
> ...


 

*عزيزي عاشق الحق .. *

*احب تذكيرك هذا قسم الاسئلة و الاجوية ... عن الايمان المسيحي .*

*و انت تعرف محور ايماننا هو الكتاب المقدس *


*فانت تسأل و نحن نجيبك من خلال الكتاب المقدس *

*و نعطيك الامثلة من الكتاب المقدس و من ايماننا حتى نوضحه *



> و انا هنا بصدد اثبات و من خلال عقيدتكم , ان يسوع اما انه شخصان مستقلان كما هو الواضح من تفسير كلامك و اما انه انسان ناقص من ناحية الاستقلال الشخصي


 
*نعود لموضوعنا *

*السيد المسيح له المجد هو واحد .. *

*له طبيعتين متحدتين في الواحد *


*لو نتعمق اكثر .. *

*هو اله و انسان معا .. *

*و لادراك طبيعة هذ الاتحاد ... يجب ان نطلب الفهم من الله *



*فهو نفس المسيح الذي بكى على لعازر و هو صرخ لعازر قم  و أقام لعازر من الموت ... *




> و ارجو معذرتك يا عزيزي ابن الشرق ان كنت شديداً بلهجة كلامي لأنني فعلاً احترمك و انت من افضل من ناقشتهم منذ دخولي هذا المنتدى
> 
> 
> 
> دمت بخير


 

*لا مشكلة *

*لكن في المرة القادمة حافظ على الموضوعية كما عهدناك دوما في الحوار! *


*دمت بخير*


----------



## fredyyy (24 يوليو 2007)

*رد على: ما هو الرد على هذا الكلام ؟*

*المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة Asheq Al-Haqq  
انا لست مسيحياً يا اخي العزيز ......*

*حسناَ ونحن نرد على أسئلتك*

*فأنا لا اؤمن بيسوع اصلاً , و لا اؤمن بأنه بكى و صُلب مع احترامي لمشاعرك الدينيه*

*تؤمن أو لا ..... هذا هو إختيارك .... وسيترتب عليه مصيرك الأبدي.*

*و انا هنا بصدد اثبات.......... *

*لست هنا بصدد اثبات أي شئ كما قال لك الأخ/ ابن الشرق 

احب تذكيرك هذا قسم الاسئلة و الاجوية ... عن الايمان المسيحي* 

*ان يسوع اما انه شخصان مستقلان كما هو الواضح من تفسير كلامك و اما انه انسان ناقص من ناحية الاستقلال الشخصي *

*إن المسيح أبعد ما يكون عن وصفك له

لقد اعتذرت عن الألفاظ التي لا تليق .... ثم عدت لتكررها 

ليس من حقك حتي أن تحلم أن أي مسيحي سيوافقك على ألفاظك النابيه في حق المسيح

فالمسيح أعظم وأجل وأسمى مما وصفته به ..... إنه الله الذي ظهر في الجسد

كل ما يجب أن تعرفه عن المسيح

أنه جاء ليفديك من غضب الله الذي سببّته الخطية

ولكي يحررك من قبضة إبليس .... فتصير طاهراَ روحاَ ونفساَ وجسد*


*و بعدين يا أخي المحبوب , فأنا من يجب ان يطرح الاسئله مع احترامي لك و انت مشرف و تعرف هذا جيداً *

*ان كان يجب ان تطرح الأسئلة وتسمع الإجابة

اذاَ أنت تفهم جيداَ مكانك في المنتدي .... شكراَ على ذلك*


----------



## Asheq Al-Haqq (24 يوليو 2007)

*رد على: ما هو الرد على هذا الكلام ؟*



ابن الشرق قال:


> *عزيزي عاشق الحق .. *
> 
> *احب تذكيرك هذا قسم الاسئلة و الاجوية ... عن الايمان المسيحي .*
> 
> ...





> عزيزي عاشق الحق ..
> 
> احب تذكيرك هذا قسم الاسئلة و الاجوية ... عن الايمان المسيحي .
> 
> ...


يا خي الفاضل :
الكتاب المقدس لا يشرح كل عقائدكم

الكتاب المقدس لم يشرح عقيدة الثالوث 
و لم يشرح ماهو الاقنوم و ماهو التمايز بغير انفصال بين الاقانيم , على سبيل المثال فقط و لكن انتم استنجتم ذلك من خلال ما هو مكتوب في الكتاب المقدس





> نعود لموضوعنا
> 
> السيد المسيح له المجد هو واحد ..
> له طبيعتين متحدتين في الواحد
> ...



فهمني يا اخي كيف يكون واحد و هو شخصان من طبيعتين مختلفتين !


يا عزيزي :

انت تعرف ماذا يعني شخص او تشخّص 


و تعرف ماذا يعني كل انسان مستقل بشخصه عن باقي الناس

و حتى الله سبحانه و تعالى مستقل بالوهيته عن اشخاص مخلوقاته



و الآن :
ان اتحد الشخص الالهي المستقل مع الشخص الانساني المستقل و صاروا شخصاً واحداً

فهل سيبقون مستقلين عن بعضهم بعضا ؟؟؟؟
طبعاً لا


لأنهم ان كانوا مستقلين عن بعضهم فهذا يعني انهم اثنان و ليسوا واحداً 

و لا معنى من القول انهم شخصان مستقلان اتحدا في شخص واحد مع الحفاظ على خاصية الاستقلال


لأن هذا تناقض واضح و غير مقبول بتاتاً




و الآن يا اخي الكريم :

ان كان يسوع مستقل بشخصه الانساني عن شخصه الالهي فهذا يعني انه شخصان بداعي الاستقلال بينهم ,هذه اول حاله

و ان كان يسوع شخصاً واحداً من اتحاد شخصين مستقلين فهذا يعني ان خاصية الاستقلال قد نفيت عند الاتحاد و بذلك يكون قد فقد هذه الخاصيه الاساسيه في الناسوت و الطبيعه الانسانيه



هل يوجد حاله ثالثه ؟؟؟؟؟

ان كان نعم فارجو شاكراً اعطائياها 






دمتم برعاية الكريم


----------



## Asheq Al-Haqq (24 يوليو 2007)

*رد على: ما هو الرد على هذا الكلام ؟*



fredyyy قال:


> *المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة Asheq Al-Haqq
> انا لست مسيحياً يا اخي العزيز ......*
> 
> *حسناَ ونحن نرد على أسئلتك*
> ...





> تؤمن أو لا ..... هذا هو إختيارك .... وسيترتب عليه مصيرك الأبدي.


نعم , انا اعرف هذا جيدا يا عمي العزيز 

و قد اخذ الشك بلاديان ثلاث سنوات تقريباً من عمري و لكن قد اهتديت اخيراً بفضل الله سبحانه الى الحق و الله على ما اقول شهيد 


> لست هنا بصدد اثبات أي شئ كما قال لك الأخ/ ابن الشرق
> 
> احب تذكيرك هذا قسم الاسئلة و الاجوية ... عن الايمان المسيحي


انا هنا للحوار و النقاش الموضوعي و العقلاني يا عمي فريدي

و لا اريد الجدال لمجرد الجدال و العناد 


> إن المسيح أبعد ما يكون عن وصفك له
> 
> لقد اعتذرت عن الألفاظ التي لا تليق .... ثم عدت لتكررها
> 
> ليس من حقك حتي أن تحلم أن أي مسيحي سيوافقك على ألفاظك النابيه في حق المسيح


يكفيني ان الله سبحانه يعلم اني لم اسب و لم اقصد ابداً ان اجرح شعور اي مسيحي و لن افعل ذلك   

و ما لا ارضاه لنفسي لا ارضاه لغيري 



> فالمسيح أعظم وأجل وأسمى مما وصفته به ..... إنه الله الذي ظهر في الجسد
> 
> كل ما يجب أن تعرفه عن المسيح
> 
> ...


توجد امور كثيره يا عمي الحبيب مالم تتوضح لي لا يمكنني ان اؤمن بهذه العقائد 

و على العموم , فأنا مقتنع تماماً الآن اني قد وصلت للحقيقه بفضل الله تعالى و هو سبحانه يمُن علَي كل خير يصيبني 




سامحني يا عم فريدي 

و ارجو ان لا تراني قبيحاً لأنني مسلم 
و انا اعرف جيداً انك تحب لي الخير بأن اصبح مسيحي و انا ايضاً ابادلك و كل اخوتي نفس الشعور  






دمت بخير و سلامه


----------



## fredyyy (24 يوليو 2007)

*رد على: ما هو الرد على هذا الكلام ؟*

*يكفيني ان الله سبحانه يعلم اني لم اسب و لم اقصد ابداً ان اجرح شعور اي مسيحي و لن افعل ذلك *

*السّب ورد آخر مرة في مشاركتك رقم 33 السطر السادس

وإن كان هذا شعورك ان لا تجرح شعور أي مسيحي 

دعني أري هذا من خلال إنتقاء الكلمات المناسبة وأنت تتكلم عن المسيح

فإذا قلت لك (أنت راجل ناقص) هل ستكون مسروراَ (لا أعتقد)

أرجو أن تكون قد فهمت قصدي
ـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ

نرجع لموضوعنا 

إن كان يجب أن نستخدم كلمة (شخص) ونحن نتكلم عن المسيح

فيجب أن نعرف أن:

إقتران كلمة شخص بالمسيح تُكسبها صفات تعبر عن صفات الله 

كعدم المحدودية بالمكان ..... وقوة لا نهائية لا توجد في الانسان العادي

ومانعة إياها عن صفات ترتيط بالانسان الطبيعي

كالمحدودية بالمكان ..... ومحدودية الفكر ..... وحب فعل الشر .... الى آخرة

لكننا نستطيع أن نقول (الآب الحال في المسيح) 

وهذا ما ذكره الوحي المقدس بالانجيل 
يوحنا 14*

**** 8 قال له فيلبس يا سيد أرنا الآب وكفانا.
 9  قال له يسوع انا معكم زمانا هذه مدته ولم تعرفني يا فيلبس.الذي رآني فقد رأى الآب فكيف تقول انت أرنا الآب.
 10  ألست تؤمن اني انا في الآب والآب فيّ .الكلام الذي اكلمكم به لست اتكلم به من نفسي لكن الآب الحال فيّ .... ****
*ــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ

الكتاب المقدس لم يشرح عقيدة الثالوث. و لم يشرح ماهو الاقنوم و ماهو التمايز بغير انفصال بين الاقانيم
في يوحنا 10:*

*29  ابي الذي اعطاني اياها هو اعظم من الكل ولا يقدر احد ان يخطف من يد ابي.
 30  انا والآب واحد*

*الكتاب المقدس شرح الثالوث 

لكن ليس لعابر السبيل أن يفهمه بدقة 

لكن للمتمهل في دراستة لكلمة الله 

فلكل أُقنوم أعماله الخاصة به مع الاتحاد الكامل في الفكر والهدف دون إنفصال في الإرادة

لا تتخذ قرارك دون تمهل في الدراسة مع الإخلاص في الهدف (اي الضمير الصالح) *


----------



## Asheq Al-Haqq (24 يوليو 2007)

*رد على: ما هو الرد على هذا الكلام ؟*



fredyyy قال:


> *يكفيني ان الله سبحانه يعلم اني لم اسب و لم اقصد ابداً ان اجرح شعور اي مسيحي و لن افعل ذلك *
> 
> *السّب ورد آخر مرة في مشاركتك رقم 33 السطر السادس
> 
> ...





> السّب ورد آخر مرة في مشاركتك رقم 33 السطر السادس
> 
> وإن كان هذا شعورك ان لا تجرح شعور أي مسيحي
> 
> ...


يا حبيبي اقرأ ردودي من بداية الموضوع و سترى ان هذا الكلام غير صحيح كلياً

انا قلت : (( ان يسوع ناقص من ناحية الاستقلال الشخصي ))

اي ان انسانيته فاقده لهذه الخاصيه الاساسيه في الناسوت


و هذه كان محور سؤالي منذ بداية الموضوع 

و لم اقصد ابداً ان اسب او اهين او اجرح شعور اي اخ او اخت من المسيحيين

و انا متأكد لو انك قرأت ردوي من اولها ستعرف ماذا كان قصدي من هذا الكلام   


> نرجع لموضوعنا
> 
> إن كان يجب أن نستخدم كلمة (شخص) ونحن نتكلم عن المسيح
> 
> ...


يا عزيزي انا اعرف هذا الكلام و قرأته اكثر من مره

و ليس له ارتباط كامل بسؤالي و اعتراضي

و ارجو ان ترجع لمشاركتي الاخيره على اخي الحبيب ابن الشرق لتعرف قصدي 


> في يوحنا 10:
> 
> 29 ابي الذي اعطاني اياها هو اعظم من الكل ولا يقدر احد ان يخطف من يد ابي.
> 30 انا والآب واحد
> ...



عمي العزيز ارجو ان تحسن ظنك بي 

و بلنسبه لعقيدة الثالوث فأنا لدي شرح مفصل لهذه العقيده انزلته من موقع مسيحي ارثوذكسي 

و فاهم هذه العقيده مثل اي انسان مسيحي 







دمت بخير


----------



## fredyyy (24 يوليو 2007)

*رد على: ما هو الرد على هذا الكلام ؟*

*المسيح كامل 

وهذة الصفة التي تكررها ليست من صفات المسيح 

لا في ناسوته .... ولا في لاهوته .... 
ولا في أعماله .... ولا في أفكاره ...

من فضلك لا تكرر هذة الكلمة مرة أخرى 
لا على سبيل الافتراض أو التوضيح أو لأي غرض مهما كان 


الذات الالهيه لا تُفحص (حاسب في كلامك)*


----------



## Asheq Al-Haqq (25 يوليو 2007)

*رد على: ما هو الرد على هذا الكلام ؟*



fredyyy قال:


> *المسيح كامل
> 
> وهذة الصفة التي تكررها ليست من صفات المسيح
> 
> ...



عمي الحبيب :

هذه خاصيه اساسيه مثل باقي الخواص كلذات و العقل و الروح 

و لا يجب ان نسلبها و ننكرها


يعني :

الذات هي اصل الوجود

العقل هو اصل و اساس الفكر و التكلم

الروح هي اساس و مصدر الحياة

و بلا شك ان الشخص او التشخص هو اصل الاستقلال 



انت يا عمي لديك ذات و عقل و روح و انا لدي ذات و عقل و روح

فماهو الشيئ الذي يميزني عنك ؟؟؟؟

هو انك لديك شخص خاص بك و انا لدي شخص خاص بي  و لهذا انا مستقل عنك بافكاري و تصرفاتي


لا يمكن ان ننكر هذه الخاصيه و نسلبها من الناسوت او الطبيعه الانسانيه الكامله يا عمي المحترم






دمت بصحه و سلامه


----------



## fredyyy (25 يوليو 2007)

*رد على: ما هو الرد على هذا الكلام ؟*

*هذا الرد معناه أنك لم تقرأ مشاركتي السابقة

ولم تحاول أن تفهم منها شئ 

فلسفة الناس لا تسري على الله *


----------



## Asheq Al-Haqq (25 يوليو 2007)

*رد على: ما هو الرد على هذا الكلام ؟*



fredyyy قال:


> *هذا الرد معناه أنك لم تقرأ مشاركتي السابقة
> 
> ولم تحاول أن تفهم منها شئ
> 
> فلسفة الناس لا تسري على الله *



يا عمي يا حبيبي افهمني ارجوك 


اسئك سؤال و من عقيدتك :

هل تنكر ان لله سبحانه ذات ؟

هل تنكر ان له عقل الهي ؟

هل تنكر ان له روح ؟

اجبني بصراحه


اليست كل هذه الخواص هي خواص و فلسفات بشريه ؟

على سبيل المثال :
عندما تقولون ان لله تعالى روح لأنه لا يمكن ان يكون حياً و هو فاقد للروح , 

اوليست هذه فلسفه بشريه ؟!؟!؟!؟




لماذا هذا الانتقاء المصلحي مع احترامي و تقديري لك يا عمي الحبيب





الله سبحانه اعطانا العقل حتى نستخدمه لا لكي نركنه جانباً 

و ان لم يكن الايمان معقولاً فهو غير مقبول 



نعم , العقل قاصر على ادراك كنه ذات الله المقدسه لأن العقل محدود و الله تعالى غير محدود 
و لكن بنفس الوقت الله سبحانه قد زود العقل بقدرات لادراك الحقائق اللازمه لبناء ايمان سليم و صحيح به سبحانه و خالي من التناقضات العقليه 




ارجوك افهم كلامي يا عمي 








دمت بخير


----------



## steven gerrard (25 يوليو 2007)

*رد على: ما هو الرد على هذا الكلام ؟*

اخى عاشق الحق

حتى لايتحول الحوار الى موضوع فلسفى ممكن تكتب انت بنيت نظريتك على اساس ايه

هل وجدت قول بالكتاب تشعر منه بانتقاص انسانية المسيح له المجد

غير ذلك يصبح حوارنا بلا فائدة

سلام ونعمة
​


----------



## Asheq Al-Haqq (25 يوليو 2007)

*رد على: ما هو الرد على هذا الكلام ؟*



steven gerrard قال:


> اخى عاشق الحق
> 
> حتى لايتحول الحوار الى موضوع فلسفى ممكن تكتب انت بنيت نظريتك على اساس ايه
> 
> ...



اخي المحبوب ستفن :


ان كان هنالك اجابه على سؤالي و اعتراضي موجوده في الكتاب المقدس فأرجو منكم شاكراً ان تعطونياها


و ان لم يكن هنالك اجابه فقولوا لي ذلك و انتم مشكورين على تواصلكم معي حتى الآن 






دمتم برعاية الكريم


----------



## steven gerrard (25 يوليو 2007)

*رد على: ما هو الرد على هذا الكلام ؟*

*الم تقرا عزيزى عاشق الحق فى الكتاب ان المسيح هو ابن الله وفى مواضع اخرى هو ابن الانسان اى انه اله كامل وانسان كامل

وبقول معلمنا بولس

عظيم هو سر التقوى الله ظهر فى الجسد

اكبر دليل على الاتحاد بين الكلمة الاقنوم  والطبيعة البشرية

*​


----------



## Dark_Angel2008 (25 يوليو 2007)

*رد على: ما هو الرد على هذا الكلام ؟*

المسيح هو الإله الظاهر بالجسد 

حيث لبس الله جسد غنسان ليتكلم مع الناس هذه هي الفكرة يا عزيزي حيث اللهوت إتخذ الناسوت ليتكلم مع الناس 

دعني اسالك هل جسدك مختلف في شخصيته عن روحك يعني هل لك شخصين مختلفين شخص في جسدك و شخص آخر في روحك بإنتظار إجابتك


----------



## Asheq Al-Haqq (25 يوليو 2007)

*رد على: ما هو الرد على هذا الكلام ؟*



Dark_Angel2008 قال:


> المسيح هو الإله الظاهر بالجسد
> 
> حيث لبس الله جسد غنسان ليتكلم مع الناس هذه هي الفكرة يا عزيزي حيث اللهوت إتخذ الناسوت ليتكلم مع الناس
> 
> دعني اسالك هل جسدك مختلف في شخصيته عن روحك يعني هل لك شخصين مختلفين شخص في جسدك و شخص آخر في روحك بإنتظار إجابتك





> دعني اسالك هل جسدك مختلف في شخصيته عن روحك يعني هل لك شخصين مختلفين شخص في جسدك و شخص آخر في روحك بإنتظار إجابتك




اخي المحترم :

انا شخص واحد لي جسد و روح و عقل 

فلا تخلط الامور رجائاً يا عزيزي 


انت كانسان كامل لك اربع خواص (اساسيه) :
1- عندك ذات و هي اساس وجودك
2-عندك روح و هي اساس و مصدر حياتك
3- عندك عقل و هو اصل و اساس فكرك و كلامك
4- و عندك شخص انساني و هو اساس استقلالك عن باقي الاشخاص و الناس





دمت بخير


----------



## fredyyy (25 يوليو 2007)

*رد على: ما هو الرد على هذا الكلام ؟*

*عندما تتكلم عن الانسان قل ما شئت لأنك رأيته

عندما تتكلم عن المسيح فلا تقل شئ ..... لأنك لم تراه *


----------



## Dark_Angel2008 (25 يوليو 2007)

*رد على: ما هو الرد على هذا الكلام ؟*



Asheq Al-Haqq قال:


> اخي المحترم :
> 
> انا شخص واحد لي جسد و روح و عقل
> 
> ...



هههههه لقد أجبت عن السؤال بنفسك أنت شخص واحد وروح و عقل و هكذا لله
حيث نقول أن المسيح هو عقل الله الناطق و الله حي بروحه (الروح القدس جيث الله روح) و الله آب سمواي لكل المخلوقات لأنه موجود من الأزل أرجو أن أكون قد أوضحت الفكرة يا عزيزي فالأثنام هي صفات جوهرية تعبر عن الذات الإلهية حيث لا يسمح النطرق للذات الإلهية عندكم في الإسلام ربما الصوفيين حاولو التعرف إلى الذات الإلهية و إستطاعوا أن يقتربو بعض الشيء منها


----------



## Fadie (25 يوليو 2007)

*رد على: ما هو الرد على هذا الكلام ؟*

*لأنشغالى بأمور اخرى لم استطع متابعة الموضوع , و لكن قرأته الان*

*قلت قبلا , الشخصية الالهية (الاقنومية) شخصنت الطبيعة البشرية*

*عب 10:5 لذلك عند دخوله الى العالم يقول ذبيحة وقربانا لم ترد ولكن هيأت لي جسدا.*

*كو 2:9 فانه فيه يحل كل ملء اللاهوت جسديا.*

*لم يقل احدا ان للطبيعة البشرية , شخصية مستقلة عن الشخصية الاقنومية للمخلص*

*الكتاب اوضح ان المسيح له جسد , هيأه ليحل فيه كل ملأ اللاهوت. *

*لاحظتك تكرر ان عدم وجود الشخصية الانسانية فى الطبيعة البشرية للمخلص هو انتقاص لهذه الطبيعة , و عليه انا اطلب بتعريف الطبيعة تعريفا علميا موثقاً لنرى هل هناك انتقاص ام لا!*

*و الى ذلك , نضع جزأ من مقال القديس كيرلس الكبير فخر كنيستنا الارثوذكسية القبطية , شرح تجسد الابن 5 , 6 , 7*

*5- كيف قيل أن الكلمة أخلى أو أفرغ ذاته ؟:*

*أن الله الكلمة بطبيعته كامل من كل الوجوه، ومن مائه يوزع عطاياه للخلائق.ونحن نقول عنه انه أفرغ ذاته لم يتغير إلى طبيعة اخرى، ولم يصبح أقل مما كان عليه لأنه لم ينقص شيئاً. هو غير متغير مثل الذي ولده (الآب )، ومثاه تماماً غير عرضة الأهواء.ولكن عندما صار جسداً أي أنساناً جعل فقر الطبيعة الانسانية فقره، ولذا قال :"سأسكب من روحي على كل جسد (يوئيل 2 : 28) ولقد تم هذا:أولاً:لأنه صار إنساناً رغم انه ظل الله( ).ثانياً:اخذ صورة العبد، وهو بطبيعته حر كإبن.وفي نفس الوقت هو نفسه رب المجد، ولكنه قيل انه تمجد لأجلنا.هو نفسه الحياة، ولكن قيل عنه انه احيي أي اقيم من الاموات.واعطي سلطاناً على كل شيء وهو نفسه ملك كل الاشياء مع الله الآب.أطاع الآب وتألم وما إليه  هذه الاشياء تخص الطبيعة البشرية، ولكنه جعلها له ( ) عندما تجسد لكي يكمل التدبير ويبقى كما هو.وهذا ما تقصده الاسفار المقدسة بإفراغ الذات.*

*6- كيف يكون المسيح واحداً؟:*

*يكتب بولس الإلهي :"رغم انه يوجد آلهة كثيرون وارباب كثيرون في السماء وعلى الارض، ولكن اله واحد الآب الذي به كل الاشياء ونحن منه، ورب واحد يسوع المسيح الذي به كل الاشياء ونحن به "(1كورنثوس 8 : 5و6). وايضاً يقول يوحنا الحكيم عن الله الكلمة :"وكل شيءبه كان وبغيره لم يكن شيء مما كان "(يوحنا 1 : 3). وجبرائيل المبارك يعلن البشارة المفرحة ( ) للعذراء القديسة قائلاً :"هاانت ستحبلين وتلدين ابناً وتدعين اسمه يسوع "(لوقا 1 : 31). فبولس الرسول الإلهي يعلن أن كل الاشياء خلقت بيسوع المسيح والانجيلي الالهي يؤكد قوة التعبير نفسه ويبشر انه هو الله خالق كل الاشياء، ةهذا نطق حق.وصوت الملاك ايضاً يشير إلى أن يسوع المسيح ولد حقاً من العذراء القديسة.ونحن لانقول أن يسوع المسيح كان مجرد إنسان، ولانعتقد بالله الكلمة بدون طبيعته الانسانية.بل نقول انه واحد من اثنين ( )اي الإله المتجسد.هو نفسه ولد الهياً من الآب لأنه الكلمة وإنسانياً من إمرأة كإنسان( ).وهذا يعني انه ولد مرة ثانية عندما قيل انه ولد حسب الجسد، فهو مولود قبل كل الدهور.ولكن عندما جاء الوقت لكي يكمل التديبر ولد من امرأة حسب الجسد. وكما ذكرنا من قبل، كثيرون قد دعوا مسحاء ولكن يوجد واحد فقط يسوع المسيح الذي به خلقت كل الاشياء.وهذا لايعني بالمرة أن الإنسان صار خالق كل الاشياء، بل يعني أن الله الكلمة الذي به خلقت كل الاشياء صار مثلنا واشترك في الدم واللحم (عبرانيين 2 : 14)، ودعى انساناً دون أن يفقد ماله (الوهيته)، لأنه وان كان قد صار جسداً لكنه بالحقيقة خالق الكل.*

*7- كيف يكون عمانوئيل واحداً؟:*

*قيل عن الله الكلمة مرة واحدة والى الأبد وفي آخر الدهور أنه صار انساناً كما يقول بولس :"ظهر بذبيحة نفسه"(عبرانيين9 : 26) وما هي هذه الذبيحة ؟هي جسده الذي كرائحة بخور ذكية ( ) لله الآب. فقد دخل مرة واحدة إلى القدس، ليس بدم ماعز وتيوس بل بدم ذاته (عبرانيين 9 : 12).وهكذا حصل للذين يؤمنون به فداء أبدياً.وكثيرون قبله كانوا قديسين ولكن ليس واحد منهم دعى "عمانوئيل "لماذا ؟لان الوقت لم يكن قد حان بعد ليكون هو معنا أي أن يجيء إلى طبيعتنا عندما يتجسد وذلك لأنه أسمى منكل المخلوقات.*

*واحد إذا هو عمانوئيل لأنه هو الابن الوحيد الذي صار انساناً عندما ولد جسدياً من العذراء القديسة.لقد ليشوع :"سأكون معك"(1 : 5)، ولكن (الله) لم يدع في ذلك الوقت عمانوئيل.وكان قبل لذلك مع موسى ولم يدعى عمانوئيل لذلك نسمع (اسم)عمانوئيل :"معنا الله"الذيى الابن، فلنعتقد بحكمة انه ليس معنا كما كان في الأزمنة السابقة مع القديسين لأنه كان معهم كمعين فقط ولكن هو معنا لأنه صار مثلنا دون أن يفقد طبيعته لأنه الله غير المتغير.*

*انتهى الاقتباس*

*مرة اخرى , اريد تعريفا علميا موثقا للفظ "طبيعة" , لنعرف على اى اساس نقول هذه طبيعة ناقصة و تلك طبيعة كاملة!*


----------

